# The Kassel Disaster Coverup Revealed



## Westfield Charlie (Jun 24, 2013)

I recently had the opportunity to read Tom Harrison's new book, Kassel. Big 8 1/2 x 11 inch format, with all kinds of information on the British Chain Home Radar Network, aircraft radar systems, the B-24, the Norden bombsight, great color photos and maps. But it is not a casual read. 

It reveals the what really happened when 35 B-24's veered away from the bomber stream and fighter coverage protection and 31 were shot down, as opposed to the Eight Air Force coverup explanation. 

It's just been reviewed on Blue Ink Reviews. Here's a link to a review of the book: Reviews


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2013)

THX for sharing.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 24, 2013)

There's a whole thread dedicated to this disaster. Eric and others provided some great info on it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2013)

That's really interesting, thanks for the heads up on the book.


----------

